# Recomended Amps for Swap



## porterusaf (Jan 9, 2007)

So I just got done reading dozen different posts on amps and how the GTO's amps suck. Still left with a few questions though. First off... Whats a good price per sound amp? And what kind of performance increase do you get from just swapping the amp? Will it be compareable to the ol' Monsoon systems then? (Speakers sound about the same, just lacking the bass)

Also how do you get to the amp to swap it out, and does anyone have a link to some good instructions on swapping them out?

Thanks!


----------



## porterusaf (Jan 9, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## 04m6gto (Feb 4, 2007)

*amp swap*

u will find the amp in the trunk on the driver side behind the trunk mat. it is mounted on the brace. u will have to pull out the plastic panel plugs to get to it. once u pull the mat out of ur way u should see it. i pretty sure that is what ur looking for:lol:


----------



## porterusaf (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks, but thats not what I'm asking. I already know where the amp is, just wondering if I should purchase a better one to swap it out for... And which ones would work well / sound better?


----------

